# Sore upper hamstrings...



## yessl (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a professional bike fit scheduled, but until then I need a rule of thumb... 
After the last couple of hard road races (Cat 3, >60 miles) I've had pretty (actually, _really_) sore hamstrings right at the top, almost in the glute. 

Q: Is this a symptom of the seat being too high? Too far forward/back? 

I changed bikes (Madone -> Specialized Tarmac Pro) earlier this year and have struggled a bit to match my previous comfortable position - the Tarmac has a much longer headtube and as such the geometry is a bit hard to mimic. I also changed saddle to the Specialized Toupe... I know, many variables!!!

It's a bit frustrating as the pain only makes itself known after 2 hours or so, and thus making small changes takes quite a bit of experimentation (and pain!).


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Typically, sore hammy's mean the seat is too far back. I'd have to look more closely to see the exact cause, though.


----------



## yessl (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll perhaps post some pics when I get a chance. But I'll try the seat a little forward tomorrow and see how it feels.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Hammy!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

dude that's unreal. bodybuilder?


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> dude that's unreal. bodybuilder?


I'm not sure where that came from. I think he is just a freak.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Ew. And judging by his shorts, yes.


----------

